# My lovely queen...plus some other bee pics



## Pnutbrand (May 2, 2015)

This is my original queen that swarmed on April 27. Isn't she pretty?? The other pics were of her offspring doing their work.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Yes she is pretty; they are wondrous creatures


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I am just curious. The ones that I raised is much bigger. How come the queen seems so small?
Did it come from a small cell colony? How's her laying pattern?


----------



## Pnutbrand (May 2, 2015)

vv


----------



## Pnutbrand (May 2, 2015)

beepro said:


> I am just curious. The ones that I raised is much bigger. How come the queen seems so small?
> Did it come from a small cell colony? How's her laying pattern?



This queen came from a swarm that moved into one of my bait hives last June, 2014 unless she was superseded it's the same queen. Not positive about the possibility of supersedure since I did not mark her last summer. Being a swarm queen and I've not seen any hives within a couple miles she could be from a feral colony??? She swarmed again this year and I caught the swarm and that is what the picture is from. She lays very well as far as I can see with a few empty spots here and there but I have seen the bees carry out pupae so the empties could be from them removing bees before emergence. Here's some more pics of her that may be better shots and one of brood pattern. She seems to be quite prolific, they wintered well and swarmed April 27. After 12 days they had drawn 9.5 frames with obey, nectar, pollen and larvae.


----------



## Pnutbrand (May 2, 2015)

Pnutbrand said:


> This queen came from a swarm that moved into one of my bait hives last June, 2014 unless she was superseded it's the same queen. Not positive about the possibility of supersedure since I did not mark her last summer. Being a swarm queen and I've not seen any hives within a couple miles she could be from a feral colony??? She swarmed again this year and I caught the swarm and that is what the picture is from. She lays very well as far as I can see with a few empty spots here and there but I have seen the bees carry out pupae so the empties could be from them removing bees before emergence. Here's some more pics of her that may be better shots and one of brood pattern. She seems to be quite prolific, they wintered well and swarmed April 27. After 12 days they had drawn 9.5 frames with obey, nectar, pollen and larvae.


well I'm having issues with uploading more pictures. Will keep trying......


----------



## Pnutbrand (May 2, 2015)

Here's the queen brood picture will not load. Will try to take another this weekend and try to post it.


----------

